# Disney Visa Credit Limit?



## Serling126

I am thinking about applying for a Disney Visa but I was wondering what the usual credit line is? We have good credit, that's not a problem..  My plan is to put all our regular monthly bills on the card and then pay it off once a month to get the rewards points. However, I do not want to apply for the card only to find out they are only going to give us a $500 limit! Also, I do not know if the new credit laws that started last month had any effect on new credit line limits.  What has been your experience been?  Thanks!


----------



## mikejeanjames

I just got my card in Feb before our first Disney cruise and got a $8000 limit.


----------



## polishprincess

I have very good credit due to my car payment, but because I've never had a credit card before they only gave me a $500 limit


----------



## Haley/Hayden Mom

I received my card last week and I have a $10,500 limit. I have my car in my name and I just paid it off last fall. Maybe that helped with mine being higher. Have you had any credit cards before? Sometimes it bases it on that too.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

It all depends on your credit.  They will tell you over the phone.  I honestly don't remember how much my limit is since it keeps going up but it is high enough for the most luxurious vacations at Disney.   They will tell you over the phone.


----------



## Serling126

Thanks for the info! We have a couple of credit cards that we don't use much, one has a limit over $10k and the other is $1500. I don't know if the $10k credit line would help us because we have been deemed credit worthy, or if it would hurt us because we could rack up alot of debt if we went on a shopping spree & maxed out the card! We also have a mortgage we pay on time every month as well as a car payment that's always on time, so we have a good credit history. We also have one department store card, and a home depot card that we rarely use. I am still undecided if I am going to apply for the Disney card, I really want to make use of the rewards system but I really don't like having credit cards!


----------



## scard192

I got my Disney Visa last month and it has a $3000 limit. I have another Chase credit card (Wamu) and that one has an $8000 limit.


----------



## phred52

My limit has been $15,000 for a few years now so I can put both DD's college tuition/room/board on there at the same time .... then pay it off right away.  Easy way to build up reward dollars....  

My 19 yo DD applied for her own disney visa a year ago at age 18.  She received one with a $3000 limit!  Her 'job' then was being a full time student, no income!  Crazy.  She called and had them lower her limit to $500, said she didn't want to be tempted and even $500 was way more than she'd need at this point.


----------



## pixie921

Just so you're aware, there have been lots of threads lately on the Budget Board about Chase really slashing people's credit limits with no warning or provocation.  I've also read articles online about Chase stating that they're cutting credit lines across the board.  You could do a search there to read some of the stories -- like $10,000 lines being slashed to $500!  It hasn't happened to either dh or me yet, but I feel like it's only a matter of time.


----------



## AmberHeartsDisney

It can greatly vary.


----------



## paulsboy

We've been cardmembers "since day one" (my card actually says it on the front) and our credit limit is now $25,000.  I'll have to check and see if they lowered it.


----------



## Serling126

Thanks for all the input   I am thinking I will wait on it for right now... at least til all the new CC rules & regulations settle out!


----------



## LJD2143

paulsboy said:


> We've been cardmembers "since day one" (my card actually says it on the front) and our credit limit is now $25,000.  I'll have to check and see if they lowered it.



Same here....longtime cardholder with excellent credit.  We use the card for EVERYTHING and pay the entire balance in full each month.  Our limit is $25,000.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

LJD2143 said:


> Same here....longtime cardholder with excellent credit.  We use the card for EVERYTHING and pay the entire balance in full each month.  Our limit is $25,000.



Yeah, mine's a bit higher than this.  I sure hope they don't slash it to 500$!!!  I couldn't even put my tuition on it if they did!!!!


----------



## ORD2KOA

We use ours to pay for just about everything (unless I'm getting a bonus somewhere else, or they don't take Visa).  If you've got a good credit history, you should get a decent limit.  I think ours started around $5k (Day 1) and is now $25k.


----------



## skiingfast

Rupert B Puppenstein said:


> It all depends on your credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the truth.
> 
> Nothing that anyone reports here will determine what you will get.
> 
> If you wait for CC regulation to settle in won't make much difference.  The cards will all have the same regulations as these come into effect.
Click to expand...


----------

